# First time moving overseas - I really need advice on renting in Gran Canaria



## spice0012 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

This is my very first post on any expat thread. Basically I'm moving out of my parents homes and straight overseas. I'm an experienced primary teacher and I have just secured a job in an international school on Gran Canaria (south). I am so excited about it and as I have spent more than enough time at home due to illness. (cancer) 

However I am little nervous about renting an apartment as I have never done so 
before. Basically I have no clue about what bills to expect in Spain (will the rental agent support me in arranging them?) or the general cost of living. I have always been very good with money and have always counted every penny. 

I am completely aware that this sounds bad but I was hoping for some general advice on what cost of bills to expect. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

You've no heating bills to worry about which is a money saver. The internet is more expensive but food costs I would say are cheaper on Gran Canaria than the UK so long as you don't need to live on imported British food, Heinz beans and Marmite sort of thing. I only go on breaks out there but there is a couple who live in Playa who may come along with more detailed information. If your an alcoholic chain smoker you'll find it very cheap to indulge those habits out there. You should be able to rent an apartment or small bungalow out there for €450 up a month, maybe a little less depending upon area and your requirements. Bungalow for Rent - Long Term in Sonneland (Ref: 1948641) €450 take a look at this site.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I live in the Canary isles, El Hierro, our household expenses are 800€ a month for every thing. However we do not rent or have a mortgage.

You will be able to live cheaper than us in Gran Canaria, we visit about twice a year, go with empty suitcases and return with full ones.

If you are to be based in the south of the island, rental properties are far cheaper out of the resorts. My son worked in Playa del Inglés and rented in Arinaga and San Fernando, he always shared though.

Wish you well with your adventure, any questions just fire away.


----------



## spice0012 (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks Hepa, 

I am based in the south and I will probably not be sharing so I've got the full costs to consider. If you don't mind me asking roughly how much does your son pay in rent?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

spice0012 said:


> Thanks Hepa,
> 
> I am based in the south and I will probably not be sharing so I've got the full costs to consider. If you don't mind me asking roughly how much does your son pay in rent?


He worked and rented, quite a few years ago and no longer lives on Gran Canaria. 

On this island the going rate is 300 to 500€ monthly fully furnished, including electricity, water and other charges.

Google, Alquilar piso sur de Gran Canaria, there are lots of sites.

Where are you hoping to to rent?


----------



## lidgey (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi, what do you mean go with empty case's and return with full ones????...or am I being stupid??...thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lidgey said:


> Hi, what do you mean go with empty case's and return with full ones????...or am I being stupid??...thanks.


they go shopping..............


----------



## lidgey (Apr 28, 2013)

Oh...lol...
Why are clothes cheaper out there??...


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

lidgey said:


> Oh...lol...
> Why are clothes cheaper out there??...


Everything is cheaper on Gran Canaria!!!!!!!

Where I now live is a island about the size of the I.O.Wight, with a population of 7000. We do not have large stores and the ones that we do have only cater for the local population, the South American and German ex pats.

So twice a year we take a 45 minute flight to Gran Canaria, stay in the Capital Las Palmas, where there are huge supermarkets, Marks and Spencers, Primark, C&A, Decathlon, Leroy Merlin and many more. We sample the night life, and walk alone Canteras beach during the day, after a few days with full suitcases we return to the tranquility of our home on the "Meridian Isle" of El Hierro


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Hepa said:


> Everything is cheaper on Gran Canaria!!!!!!!
> 
> Where I now live is a island about the size of the I.O.Wight, with a population of 7000. We do not have large stores and the ones that we do have only cater for the local population, the South American and German ex pats.
> 
> So twice a year we take a 45 minute flight to Gran Canaria, stay in the Capital Las Palmas, where there are huge supermarkets, Marks and Spencers, Primark, C&A, Decathlon, Leroy Merlin and many more. We sample the night life, and walk alone Canteras beach during the day, after a few days with full suitcases we return to the tranquility of our home on the "Meridian Isle" of El Hierro


How do you get the suitcases to fill themselves while you walk on the beach? Do you still have to pay a shop for the goods or is it all freebies which just appear all by themselves. Perhaps we all need to try this method of shopping - sound perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

spice0012 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is my very first post on any expat thread. Basically I'm moving out of my parents homes and straight overseas. I'm an experienced primary teacher and I have just secured a job in an international school on Gran Canaria (south). I am so excited about it and as I have spent more than enough time at home due to illness. (cancer)
> 
> ...



Spice

First of all, congratulations on the job and I hope all goes well - sounds like you really deserve this.

If you say where exactly you will be working, it will be easier for anyone to point you in the direction of appropriate rentals because prices can vary quite widely between areas. That will be your biggest outlay.


Electric, internet, food, etc will be much the same as at home - some a little cheaper, some a bit more but probably overall your total will be a bit cheaper. One big expense you won't have is council tax, so that helps.

You will have to organise phone/ internet yourself but electric will quite often be paid by the landlord - then you just pay him. If not, the landlord will help you register - he won'twant his property in arrears.

I'm sure your new employers & colleagues will help with register for social security, etc but it might be easier if you can move over a week or two before you start work and get some stuff done so you can concentrate on the new job it starts - get a flat rented, register for NI number, get a phone sorted, etc. You can get more info on all this stuff on this forum. Maybe you could persuade a family memeber to go over with you before you start work,and you can do all that stuff together and explore the area, etc, so you feel a little more settled by the time you begin work.


----------

